# please advise



## simi (Feb 21, 2017)

hello all.

i am trying for Fourth attempt this October 17. i know its too early but being a mom for 7 month old i have to plan it hard. I put on hold everything for last three years to pass PE but after failing three times took a break.... and had my baby last year. now i want to go back to the track and really work hard though steady.

i really wan to take review course but dnt know which one..... i want to plan fresh  to study and don't want to repeat my mistakes.

i have all the possible material

any advice is greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## TNSparky (Feb 21, 2017)

I took School of PE and passed the first try. Out of curiosity, what were your strategies the previous 3 tries? There are many reasons why one could fail this test (bad day, illness, technical problems with calculator(s), etc) but most of them boil down to not having the correct strategy. I have outlined what I did here:



Also, in the list of references in the attached thread, I forgot to include the NESC. You'll need that as well.

Key to passing: PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE! And when I say practice, I mean don't memorize locations of practice problems similar to what is being asked during the exam. That rarely works. Practicing is actually understanding HOW to solve the problems and the methods for attack. Ask yourself questions like: What type of problem is this? What is it they're REALLY asking? Are there any red herrings? (pieces of unnecessary information designed to throw you off)

Keep in mind that each problem is designed to be solved in less than 6 minutes (on average). Some will take only 30 seconds at most, to solve. Those are designed to save you time on longer problems. If you find yourself going through a half dozen pieces of green engineering paper trying to solve something, you're probably overanalyzing it and are getting thrown off by the problem itself or a piece of unnecessary information contained within the problem.

Keep practicing and don't give up! You can do it!


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Feb 21, 2017)

IMHO starting now is not too early,  Especially with a 7 month old.  After attempting twice almost 20 years ago I was finally able to pass in April '14.  I used the Georgia Tech course and it was very helpful.  I have teenage sons and an understanding wife so I was able to shut myself off from the world for about 6 months and prep. You may not have that luxury. I allowed myself 2-3 months just to focus on the lectures and course problems.  The last 3-4 months I focused on sample tests. I'd do a sample test each weekend.  Whatever problems I couldn't work I'd focus on solving those during the week.  I relied heavily on Complex Imaginary sample tests, Spin-Up, The Electrical Engineer's Guide to passing the Power PE Exam and the NCEES sample test.  If I couldn't find the answer in my Ga Tech book I'd look on the internet or YouTube.  I also had a couple of old power systems texts but the internet was more helpful.  I ended up expanding my Ga Tech 3 ring binder into two binders supplementing that material with info I printed off from the internet.  Spinup's introduction section has an excellent strategy for approaching the test problems.   Complex Imaginary has an excellent NEC drill book.  Read that intro to that also.  I can't speak for being a mom of a 7 month but I'm pretty sure it's even busier than being a married father of twins.  Starting now is a good idea.  Your time will be tighter than mine.  By the way, keep checking out this forum.  Read through the posts old and new.  You will find a wealth of information and ideas on resources.  That's where I got most of my tips.  Good luck!  I, along with many others, are here to help.


----------



## Troll (Feb 21, 2017)

i noticed that the advice OP is getting is as if she were taking it the first time. She took it three times already, so i'm sure she knows the studying that is required.

OP, do you have the the test scores from the last 3 times? It'd help us help you if we know if there is a pattern for missing it every time. Then maybe we could recommend specific books or courses.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Sometimes a change in the 'plan of attack' is required. For me, I tried to focus more on the concepts than actually attempting to solve equations.

I can do the math, my problem was the why. So, I focused on trying to understand when and where to apply the formulas and it worked for me. May not be the best approach for you, just food for thought.


----------



## simi (Feb 22, 2017)

TNSparky said:


> I took School of PE and passed the first try. Out of curiosity, what were your strategies the previous 3 tries? There are many reasons why one could fail this test (bad day, illness, technical problems with calculator(s), etc) but most of them boil down to not having the correct strategy. I have outlined what I did here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKyou so so much. i get it. i really need to evaluate my weakness... but i really external help . i am going to sign up for online courses. what really frustrated me was the topic i spent more time for preparation i scored the less... so i gave up. i need to practice alot... i also jumb into prob too soon without giving enough time to think.

really liked your encouragement..... need that everyday.


----------



## simi (Feb 22, 2017)

KatyLied P.E. said:


> IMHO starting now is not too early,  Especially with a 7 month old.  After attempting twice almost 20 years ago I was finally able to pass in April '14.  I used the Georgia Tech course and it was very helpful.  I have teenage sons and an understanding wife so I was able to shut myself off from the world for about 6 months and prep. You may not have that luxury. I allowed myself 2-3 months just to focus on the lectures and course problems.  The last 3-4 months I focused on sample tests. I'd do a sample test each weekend.  Whatever problems I couldn't work I'd focus on solving those during the week.  I relied heavily on Complex Imaginary sample tests, Spin-Up, The Electrical Engineer's Guide to passing the Power PE Exam and the NCEES sample test.  If I couldn't find the answer in my Ga Tech book I'd look on the internet or YouTube.  I also had a couple of old power systems texts but the internet was more helpful.  I ended up expanding my Ga Tech 3 ring binder into two binders supplementing that material with info I printed off from the internet.  Spinup's introduction section has an excellent strategy for approaching the test problems.   Complex Imaginary has an excellent NEC drill book.  Read that intro to that also.  I can't speak for being a mom of a 7 month but I'm pretty sure it's even busier than being a married father of twins.  Starting now is a good idea.  Your time will be tighter than mine.  By the way, keep checking out this forum.  Read through the posts old and new.  You will find a wealth of information and ideas on resources.  That's where I got most of my tips.  Good luck!  I, along with many others, are here to help.


thank you katy.. honestly it really boosts me up esp in morning. i am going to stick the same route. i want to give enough time for practice and practice.

i guess i am going to sign Georgia tech course to ! i really want to work hard and hope my son brings me luck  just reading your and TNS post makes this journey smooth. i am so ready for it. thanks a bunch.


----------



## simi (Feb 22, 2017)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Sometimes a change in the 'plan of attack' is required. For me, I tried to focus more on the concepts than actually attempting to solve equations.
> 
> I can do the math, my problem was the why. So, I focused on trying to understand when and where to apply the formulas and it worked for me. May not be the best approach for you, just food for thought.


EXACTLY what i need badly change of plan and change of everything...... fresh start. becz i guess somewhere sticking to same plan also made me repeat same mistakes.......

thank you


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 22, 2017)

simi said:


> > 49 minutes ago, Ken PE 3.0 said: Sometimes a change in the 'plan of attack' is required. For me, I tried to focus more on the concepts than actually attempting to solve equations. I can do the math, my problem was the why. So, I focused on trying to understand when and where to apply the formulas and it worked for me. May not be the best approach for you, just food for thought.
> 
> 
> EXACTLY what i need badly change of plan and change of everything...... fresh start. becz i guess somewhere sticking to same plan also made me repeat same mistakes.......thank you [emoji4]


No problem. I benefited from a new line of thinking for the test. I hope you do as well.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Feb 25, 2017)

I think one key aspect that gets overlooked is organization an knowing where to get your information.  I cross referenced a bunch between textual info and sample test questions.  I was very methodical in preparing my note sheet.  Not only did that help me in having info in a certain place but it also ingrained the info in my head.  Finally, do the sample tests in the actual eight hours in an isolated place.  If possible go check out test facilities the day before.  Know where to go so you won't be confused the day of.  Bring a lunch to save time and take an extra calculator for backup.


----------

